# rossignol jibsaw riders?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> Hi guys, does anyone own this board? I know rossi isn't so popular but...
> 
> I bought a rossi krypto for christmas and I really like the board, its more of a freeride hard charging board. Originally I didn't think much of rossi for snowboards but after seeing the board in person I was really impressed. The only knock on it is the edges are sometimes a little too aggressive for just playing around. It is really better for slashing down the mountain.
> 
> ...


I got to demo the Jib-saw couple years ago & loved it.

I'm debating getting one right now as well.

Where are you located?

I'm seeing this.

Rossignol Jibsaw Magtek 2012/13 - SportChek.ca


I also have 20% off coupons, which would push it to $150 after taxes.

K you convinced me.:thumbsup:

I'm going to SportChek.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah. this years is 200. 

Hmm, tough call


TT


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

yea none of the sportcheks near me have the leftover 2012. The new one looks much nicer with the black graphic IMO. Where did you find a 20% off coupon?


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

ok so I ended up buying the 2014, I've only put a couple days on it so far cause we are in the middle of a cold snap here at sunshine. Here are my thoughts so far:

Setup: 155cm, cartels, burton ions, 160lbs 5'9 rider 

The board is super light and responsive. This is my first twin and I was really surprised how hard I could ride it all over the mountain. Edge hold is really good with the magnetraction. This board has the more mellow 7S but fresh out of the box I would say it grips just as hard or even harder than my other board that has 7M edges (bigger) but are more beat up. 

Anyways you can really lay into a carve and it doesn't seem to bite into soft snow as hard so transitioning is good. I haven't ridden much chunder but for the most part there is not noticeable chatter at high speeds. 

The finish is top notch, really like the graphics on this board and I've gotten a few complements on it. 

Jumps really well, its very snappy and poppy. Ollies well. Buttering is ok, it is really easy to get a press going but seems a little harder to lock it in, despite the huge flat spots on the nose and tail. 

I suck at jibbing so I won't comment on that. 

Overall it is a great all mountain freestyle board and I got it for a steal at just $180. I'm pretty happy with it and it really surprised me at being so good outside of the park.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> ok so I ended up buying the 2014, I've only put a couple days on it so far cause we are in the middle of a cold snap here at sunshine. Here are my thoughts so far:
> 
> Setup: 155cm, cartels, burton ions, 160lbs 5'9 rider
> 
> ...


I have the 2012 and everything here is spot on! I can lay down a mean carve on this board, also noticed it is very light especially coming from my 2009 Burton Clash. RCR profile FTW!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> The other board I'm considering is a K2 WWW which is supposed to also have a lot of pop to it.


good thing you didnt go with www. becasue its nothing like the jibsaw


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

How did you swing it for $180?

I've wanted to go in & check em out, but I just bought another 3 boards last night:dizzy:

Two vintage decks & a brand new Slasher 61:yahoo:

I might have to hold off for a bit


TT


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

it was 200 and then i used a 10% off coupon. I dunno how they even make money on these boards.. its not even a leftover model and it has a ton of tech in it for the price.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

so I want to update this thread cause I have now put 20 more days or so on the board and have a real good feel for it.

I really freakin like this board. It's becoming my favorite to grab when I head for the hill. My setup is the same but I've upgraded to burton SLX boots. This board is so snappy and responsive, it's light and most importantly it is really fun to ride. It does well all over the mountain and carves really well. It doesn't wear me out riding it.

The only weaknesses of this board are powder.. it sucks. Deeper chunder like 6" or more, it gets knocked around a lot. If you are carving trenches in soft snow sometimes the MTX will cut right through and sink you if you're not careful. And if you are really cooking on high speed runs, it gets squirrelly at mach 5. 

I can't believe I only paid $180 for this board brand new, if this thing had a libtech logo on it I would have happily paid $400 and not known the difference.


----------



## ajw (Mar 18, 2014)

Going to pick this up from Sport Chek today (have the 10% coupon as well!). From what I've read it is too good of a deal to pass up. Hopefully they still have some and in the size I want. Should be able to test it out Thursday night


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree re the buttering... I have the 155 and it is hard to ge tit up there...but once you do it's pretty..er...up! 

I tried a 153 and it seemed waay more playful in this respect..although I don't know how much was in my head there... can't see that 2cm would make thaaat much difference. 

It sure ain't a pow-pow monster, but it can still work... 

I played on my pals Capita DOA and was surprsed how much lighter that board was...although it could be the bindings? I have the Rossi Cudas (I really don;t like them btw)... he had some Union bindings... 

anyhoo... shred!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

knoxious said:


> I agree re the buttering... I have the 155 and it is* hard to ge tit up there.*..but once you do it's pretty..er...up!
> 
> I tried a 153 and it seemed waay more playful in this respect..although I don't know how much was in my head there... can't see that 2cm would make thaaat much difference.
> 
> ...



So what buttering trick involves getting a tit up there? I want to know. 

Kidding aside, I read somewhere flex of the board is different depending on the size with the Jibsaw. 

Something like :

153 for Jib/Park
155 for Jumps
157 for all mountain


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

definately the bindings.. the jibsaw is a feather it's one of few boards I've picked up and gone "huh... why is it so light.." I don't remember the DOA being like that but I could be wrong.

I went to revelstoke last weekend with some girls, rode the jibsaw the first day because I thought they would be skiing slowly and I could play around while I was waiting. Ended up finding some fantastic pow stashes and the jibsaw wasn't terrible, as long as I pressed through the real deep stuff. You can ride this board slow and still have a great time.


----------



## ajw (Mar 18, 2014)

Tried this board out for the first time with my Rome Arsenal bindings. For some reason I thought I would try out a more narrow stance, that was uncomfortable! For reference I previously rode a Rome Artifact 1985 (with the same bindings).

The snow was chunder at best, but I was able to still have fun and carve it up. I have never ridden a magna traction type board before and it worked great on all of the icy, chundery, crunchy conditions that were present.

The first time I went off one of the medium jumps I scared the shit out of myself with how much pop this thing has! It has great stability off kickers and side hits which is what I was looking for. Interestingly, I actually found it difficult to boardslide boxes and rails. Compared to my old board it felt like it was catching slightly (which was uncomfortable) and difficult to press properly. I might detune the edges or I might just avoid the boardslides when I'm on this board.

Overall it's a great board for charging and hitting anything on the mountain!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ajw said:


> Tried this board out for the first time with my Rome Arsenal bindings. For some reason I thought I would try out a more narrow stance, that was uncomfortable! For reference I previously rode a Rome Artifact 1985 (with the same bindings).
> 
> The snow was chunder at best, but I was able to still have fun and carve it up. I have never ridden a magna traction type board before and it worked great on all of the icy, chundery, crunchy conditions that were present.
> 
> ...


Nice. I really want to check the Jibsaw and compare it to my board (Endeavor Live 2014)... very similar profile. And yes, the pop is out of this world. 

Let's see if we can meet Sunday...

My recommendation: don't kill the board by detuning the edges. It is not a Jib/rail board, so keep that magnetraction and the awesome profile for kicking ass when the snow is not A+. I detuned the contact pts on mine, and it is awesome on pow and charging soft groomers, but when conditions are like they've mostly been all season i kinda wish i had left the contacts sharp for extra hold.


----------



## ajw (Mar 18, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Nice. I really want to check the Jibsaw and compare it to my board (Endeavor Live 2014)... very similar profile. And yes, the pop is out of this world.
> 
> Let's see if we can meet Sunday...
> 
> My recommendation: don't kill the board by detuning the edges. It is not a Jib/rail board, so keep that magnetraction and the awesome profile for kicking ass when the snow is not A+. I detuned the contact pts on mine, and it is awesome on pow and charging soft groomers, but when conditions are like they've mostly been all season i kinda wish i had left the contacts sharp for extra hold.


For sure you can have a go on it! I was thinking the same thing with the edges, just to leave them be.


----------

